# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  WrILD WRiting Induced lucid dreaming??????????

## Solarflare

A technique I've thought of that can work in 2 different ways.
1) Write down in you dream journal what you want to dream about. Hope it actually happens  :tongue2: 
2)Write down on a piece of paper repeatedly that you want to have a lucid dream. Then read it once, twice, three times.


I thought of this technique a couple of days ago but i haven't tested it. Let me know what you think of it...  :tongue2:

----------


## NrElAx

I've done this before, but I don't think anything happened. But I don't think I put enough effort into writing that I'd have a lucid that night though.

----------


## GuyCecil

This seems like a similar idea to MILD, except you write it instead of thinking/saying it.

----------


## Arra

Yes, it sounds like MILD.

I have an extension on the dream journal one. Write down a lucid dream in your dream journal, which you've only used in the past to record your dreams you've already had. Maybe even date the entry sometime in the future. Be detailed, describing the moment you become lucid. The subconscious might pay special attention to it because it's used to your dream journal only consisting of actual dreams, but I doubt it would actually work this way.

----------


## Bobblehat

I was thinking of an idea along these lines this morning. The idea is, you'd write a mantra on paper such as "I realise I'm dreaming" several times but you find a way to make the writing of it difficult so that you are forced to become aware of the writing. This makes you more likely to do the action in a dream because writing has stopped being an automatic habit done without much awareness. The most obvious and simple way I can think of is to write it with your left hand (assuming you're right handed). When you're writing the affirmation on paper you'd keep reality checking. I have been thinking of learning to write with my left hand to see if I can teach myself to be ambidextrous. I will see if the action carries over into my dreams.

----------


## Texture

It's a pretty common technique. I started using this before I had my first lucid dream. Now it comes so easy to me, I can WILD whenever I want with 100% clarity

----------


## fOrceez

It is similar to MILD, but the way i think it works better is; instead of having to visualize something (as visualizing your words help), you can actually see it in front of you. ^_^ Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Solarflare

Heres another tutorial i made a long time after this one, i figure to toss it here because its about writing as well ^^

http://www.dreamviews.com/f12/repeat...91/index2.html

----------


## Dark_Merlin

I do this all the time, most of my lucids actually come after I wake up in the night, journal my dream and then write
'Going to have a lucid now.'
then BAM!  :tongue2:  I also write out my mantras and goals nightly in my DJ

----------

